# Malerisches Herbst-Angeln



## Heininger (1. November 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte ein paar Tips von Euch, wo man jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit schön angeln kann.
Ich habe KEINEN Angelschein und möchte auch ohne einen solchen angeln gehen. Das wäre die Prämisse!
Ich wohne am schönen Rhein und suche ein paar Plätze grob gesagt zwischen Mainz und Worms. Es sollten so Gebüsche direkt am Wasser sein, wo man nicht gleich gesehen wird. (Das sollte machbar sein, da ich so Leute schon öfters mal gesehen habe).

Am Angeln interessiert mich vorrangig der malerisch-poetische Gesichtspunkt: ein grauer melancholisch anmutender Himmel, der sich auf der Wasseroberfläche spiegelt, das in der Stille ab und an aufkommende Raben- und Elstergekrähe, der rustikal-ärmlich wirkende Habitus (alter Mantel und Hut) des Anglers, des am Stadtrand wohnenden kleinen Mannes, der seiner Wochenendbeschäftigung -dem Angeln- nachgeht.

Aber sagt mal, was zieht Ihr denn so schönes aus dem Rhein? Habe gehört, daß Döbel nicht besonders schmackhaft sein sollen. Stimmt das wirklich? Forellen soll's doch angeblich geben! Hat die mal jemand gefangen?
Das stell' ich mir lecker vor! Zum Abendessen eine schöne panierte Forelle mit Zitronenscheiben belegt, dazu etwas Mayonnaise, Kartoffeln mit Dill und ein schönes Pils!
Das ist mein Ziel für diesen Herbst!

Nächstes Wochenende ist's so weit: Da werd' ich einfach mal auf gut Glück ein paar lauschige Plätze aufsuchen. Angel und Köder habe ich schon besorgt. Dann kann's endlich losgehen!!!


----------



## Moe (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Fahr am besten zur Ostsee, da kannste gerade schmackhafte herbstlich braune Forellen fangen. Spätestens beim dritten Wurf hängt eine. Geheimköderfarbe: Kupfer.
#g:vik: Und Jetzt Bier und Popcorn für alle Mitleser :vik:#g


----------



## west1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Heininger schrieb:


> da ich so Leute schon öfters mal gesehen habe).



Solche Leute hab ich auch schon gesehen und heute morgen nachdem sich der Nebel aufgelöst hatte hab ich ein paar Bilder von denen gemacht, mal sehen was draus wird!


----------



## Andal (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Richtig trollig! :m


----------



## Justsu (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Für den richtigen rustikal-ärmlich wirkenden Habitus solltest Du am besten auf Karpfen angeln!:m


----------



## grubenreiner (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ich empfehle dir idealerweise klassisch-verklärte Literatur mit dem von dir angesprochenen Anglertypus als Hauptperson , anstatt Rute und Köder mitzunehmen. 
Auf andere Weise kommst du nämlich wohl kaum zu deinem realitätsfernen Anglerbild, und Anzeige wegen Schwarzangeln gibts auch keine beim lesen.


----------



## Rannebert (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Jetzt gebt ihm doch mal Tipps, verabredet euch gleich noch dort mit ihm und bestellt einen Kontrolleur vorbei! :q

Wenn es nicht wirklich so stark nach Troll riechen würde...


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Hier mal mein Vorschlag zu diesem Thema: Ban fuer den TE und Thread schliessen, fertig und gut.


----------



## phirania (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Welch Troll steckt hinter diesem Beitrag....?  :q:q:q
Lohnt es schon Popcorn zu holen.?


----------



## Franky (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ich bin ja sonst eher vorsichtig mit sowas, aber das stinkt schon richtig nach Troll... :q
Ich empfehle noch den guten alten Haselnuss-Stecken mit Zwirn, Korken und Sicherheitsnadel...:m
Tssssssssssssssss..... #d


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Was will man erwarten, wenn der Username schon mit "Heini" anfängt?


----------



## Heininger (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ääähm, naja, gut,..., mir war im Prinzip klar, daß die Mehrheit mein Vorhaben nicht gerade unterstützen würde. Leider. Ich denke, Gesetze sind in Ordnung, o.k., keine Frage, ich denke da sind wir uns einig. Aber gerade im Angelmetier finde ich, daß da etwas Lockerung allen Anwesenden ganz gut tun würde...und zwar gerade für Anfänger wie mich! 

Dieses Thema könnte man regelrecht totdiskutieren, das möchte ich aber mir und Euch ersparen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja trotzdem noch den ein oder anderen, der das nicht ganz so superernst (Ja ja, leider eine böse deutsche Angewohnheit) sieht.
Ich hoffe, daß es nächsten Samstag klappt, ich geb dann vielleicht mal einen "Frontbericht" ab#6


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Das Thema ist doch schon tot. Da gibt´s nichts totzudiskutieren.

Es gibt halt immer Menschen mit absoluten Unrechtsbewußtsein. Zum Glück die Ausnahme....


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Mach erstmal den Schein und dann könntest du hier Fragen. Glaubst du ehrlich das dir hier einer hilft. Wir mussten alle unsere Papiere machen. Und bei der Hetzjagd die Gegenwärtig auf Angler,Jäger und andere Natufreunde stattfindet wird keiner ins Feuer fassen um dir Tipps zu geben. Ich übrigens auch nicht. Ich will mir ja nicht fie Hände verbrennen. So schwer ist der Lappen nicht. 
Trööt bitte dichtmachen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Hallo Heininger,

Dir ist schon klar, daß Du da "hart am Wind" segelst. Ich will Dir mal aufzeichnen, was da alles passieren kann: Du fischst ohne staatlichen Fischereischein, das ist das Harmloseste, nämlich nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, dann fischst Du ohne Erlaubnisschein, damit verletzt Du fremdes Aneignungsrecht und das ist eine Straftat, nennt sich Fischwilderei. Solltest Du dabei auch noch einen Fisch fangen, so bist Du unter Umständen auch noch wegen Tierquälerei (Straftat) dran, denn es kann unterstellt werden, daß Du den Fisch nicht ordnungsgemäß versorgen kannst. Hinzu kommt noch, solltest Du später mal legale Ambitionen auf das Angeln haben, wirst Du mit einer Vorstrafe wegen Fischwilderei und eventuell Tierquälerei kaum einen Fischereischein bekommen.
Mein Tipp: lass es sein. Oder besser, mach es auf die legale Art.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

500 Euro


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Jeder 2 der in Büschen kauert soll ja ein Kontrolleur oder ein Sittenstrolch sein. Da ist Vorsicht angebracht.

Ansonsten finde ich die aufgebrachten Reaktionen unterhaltsam, so werden solche Trolle geradezu angefüttert.


----------



## Heininger (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

So, ganz kurz noch: Das war u.a. meine Inspiration für diese ganze Idee: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt3PIBjdj2I *ab 16:38!
*Ich  finde da kommt das ganz gut raus, dieses Bild des Hobbyanglers: so ein  bestimmter Typus Mensch, am Rande der Gesellschaft, womöglich wohnhaft  in einer Gartenlaube am Stadtrand, u.s.w. Es hat einfach was, dieses  seltsam-unspektakuläre Angeln...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Idee? Wohl eher ein eine mentale Flatulenz


----------



## jranseier (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Heininger schrieb:


> Das war u.a. meine Inspiration für diese ganze Idee:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt3PIBjdj2I *ab 16:38!
> *



Und ich dachte schon, Du hattest diese Intention beim Angeln: http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/neulich-beim-angeln.html

ranseier


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wir mussten alle unsere Papiere machen.



Ist ja alles richtig..und was war in der Zeit davor ?[emoji6] 

Die klassische Anglerkarriere,dürfte bei vielen mit der "dunklen Seite" begonnen haben.

Tun wir mal nicht so,als ob hier nur geborene Heilige unterwegs wären.


----------



## phirania (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



jranseier schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, Du hattest diese Intention beim Angeln: http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/neulich-beim-angeln.html
> 
> ranseier



*Aaalsoo,da würde ich schon lieber vom Ufer aus angeln....|rolleyes 
*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

https://media.giphy.com/media/FLO0mBCIzxUek/giphy.gif


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist ja alles richtig..und was war in der Zeit davor ?[emoji6]
> 
> Die klassische Anglerkarriere,dürfte bei vielen mit der "dunklen Seite" begonnen haben.
> 
> Tun wir mal nicht so,als ob hier nur geborene Heilige unterwegs wären.



Hallo,

sicher, aber da waren wir Kinder und es ist ganz was anderes, ob ein Kind oder ein Erwachsener schwarzfischt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Heininger kein Kind mehr ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...CMZ-wpuU_0C-I70MA&sig2=WX5vDjDg3r-bJRIL38CbMg


----------



## Riesenangler (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Was der Te hier von uns fordert ist nichts anderes als das wir ihm bei einer Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn nicht sogar einer Straftat unterstützen oder beraten. Da kannste auch gleich in nen Waffenladen gehen und fragen ob Sie dir eine Wumme ohne Schein und Papiere verkaufen. Wird nicht passieren. Als ich noch ohne Papiere angelte, war ich etwa 14. Da durften wir hier Brandenburg noch ohne Fischereischein eine Karte kaufen. Ich habe selber ein paar Jährchen pausiert(die Mädels waren dann interessanter) mit 18 habe ich dann den Schein gemacht. Denn dann ging ohne Schein nichts mehr.


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

der TE hat recht und ich versteh ihn sehr gut: malerisches herbst-angeln.
mach hinne, alter, viel petri usw. usw. #6


bedenk aber auch, es kann dann viele verführerische frühlinge, noch anregendere sommer und  einfach hinreissende winter OHNE dich geben, weil einmal erwischt kein schein, zweimal erwischt doch etwas ärger und zum dritten mal evtl. gesiebten himmel,
da mein ich nun ganz und gar nicht den "siebten himmel".

ich seh im ernst aber keine gefahr für dich. du trollst dich am wasser wie hier im AB. ist ja halloween.
noch so'n horror CLOWN.

oops, hatttu mich jetzt erschröckt #q


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Lohnt es schon Popcorn zu holen.?



überleg ich mir auch gerade, aber statt Popcorn wollte ich Blätterteig mit Kümmel und Käse kurz in den Backofen schieben. :m


----------



## grubenreiner (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Jetzt mal im Ernst, entweder trollst du, oder wenn nicht, leidest du wirklich an Realitätsverlust.
Das Geistige Trugbild dass du von einem Angler hast ist eine pseudoromantsiche Verklärheit, eine Einbildung, ein überholter Stereotyp.
Das hat mit der Realität des Angelns nichts gemein.

Binde ans Ende eines Stocks mit einer Schnur einfach einen Stein, wirf den aus und bild dir ein du würdest angeln, kannstb ja auch einen alten Mantel und Hut dazu anziehen wenns Spaß macht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Lustich, hier plärren die Leute einen Möchtegernschwarzangler im Chor voll und im Nachbartrööt kriegt ein Schwarzangelprofi noch Applaus von seinen Jüngern. Achja die Fotos sind's - sieh zu, dass Du ein paar stattliche Zander fängst und hier in Serie (am Besten auch mehrfach mit anderem Hintergrund, tote gehen notfalls auch, dann aber kein Video) postest, dann kann über alles andere hinweggesehen werden. Gute Stellen am Rhein wurden grad im letzten Blinker besprochen - lass Dich da nicht erwischen, die sind auch mit Schein heiß


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

liegt mir jetzt etwas schwer auf der zunge, aber wenn du wirklich backing für deine unternehmungen willst/brauchst, dann schließ dich einer raubfischcrew an, hier im AB gibts dafür leider nur blanke haken.


----------



## Isarfischerin (2. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ich hätte nen Vorschlag. Paßt zu seiner romantischen Vorstellung und geht auch unter juristischen Gesichtspunkten noch durch.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Franky (2. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Als Alternative, wenn man noch frische Luft braucht:
http://www.muellers-angelmarkt.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/1772322594_8aa65d8f9d1.jpg
Bei Schietwetter auch nach drinnen zu verlegen:
http://www.ebay.de/bhp/angelspiel-holz
Falls dann noch son büschen Ambiente gefragt ist, wäre das hier ein geeigneter Hintergrund
http://de.dawanda.com/product/107637019-vintage-wandbild-50er-jahre-roehrender-hirsch


----------



## Isarfischerin (2. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Als Alternative, wenn man noch frische Luft braucht:
> http://www.muellers-angelmarkt.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/1772322594_8aa65d8f9d1.jpg



Ein echter Hotspot. Darüber hinaus malerisch und ärmlich. Wie vom TE gewünscht.

Gefällt mir sehr.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## phirania (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Noch intimer...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...fxdO9dZQzClAW1l0w&sig2=rHN-lvl11rpnyuLW4APk-Q


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

oder was kreatives
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4479122&postcount=1


----------



## captn-ahab (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

danke SpasXXX...20 sekunden Lebenszeit geklaut.

Hab nen super Tipp für dich, angel doch mit nem Fön in der Badewanne.


----------



## phirania (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> danke SpasXXX...20 sekunden Lebenszeit geklaut.
> 
> Hab nen super Tipp für dich, angel doch mit nem Fön in der Badewanne.




Elektrofischen...?
Ergebnis:
Einen Miniaal...:q


----------



## Rxlxhx (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Während meiner fast zwei Jahrzehnte dauernten Angelpause habe ich auch hin und wieder Schwarz geangelt,entspannend war das jedoch nicht. Alllerdings verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht,denn wer ohne Lappen angelt sollte doch wissen welche Konsequenzen im Falle einer Kontrolle drohen können.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Diese Thema kann doch tatsächlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint sein 
 Habe auch sofort gedacht dass der TE lieber in der Literatur suchen solle


----------



## Heininger (13. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Gestern hat's endlich geklappt, nachdem mir Petrus letzte Woche ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hatte...

Ich war angeln! Und zwar erfolgreich! Ein Döbel, so um die 20 cm etwa. 
Nachdem Frau und Tochter sich gestern mittag zum samstäglichen Einkaufs-Konsumrausch verabschiedet hatten, zog ich also los. Meine Tupperdose mit Regenwürmern und Kirschen, meine Angel von Lidl und meine randvoll mit Bohnenkaffee befüllte Thermoskanne. Als ich zu Hause so vor dem Kleiderspiegel stand und mich in meinem hechtgrauen Mantel und 50er Jahre-Hut beäugte, musste ich schon etwas schmunzeln. Aber egal, das gehört dazu, sagte ich mir: wenn schon Angler dann richtig!

Den Platz am Rhein hatte ich schon vorher ausgekundschaftet, wusste also, wo ich hinfahren musste.
Von meinem Parkplatz aus, musste ich noch etwa 100 meter laufen. Malerisch warf ich mir meinen Schal um und spazierte gemütlich unter einer Pappelallee durch das bunte Herbstlaub. Unterwegs traf ich einen (wahrscheinlich polnischen) Angler. Er hatte so nen kleinen EImer dabei und stand fast regungslos am Ufer. Ich versuchte ein Gespräch mit ihm anzufangen über polnisches Karpfen-Brauchtum, aber er schien mir nicht sehr gesprächig. Fand ich etwas bedauerlich, da sein ganzes Angler-Erscheinungsbild doch etwas gemütliches hatte mit seinem dicken Gesicht und seinen lustigen Augen...

Na gut, jedenfalls hab ich dann losgeangelt, einfach mal mit einem Regenwurm probiert. Und dann war Warten angesagt. Laaaaanges Warten...Wie ich so auf das graue Wasser schaue, frag ich mich, was die Döbel, Karpfen und Forellen so denken um diese Zeit...wahrscheinlich suchen sie sich ein schönes gemütliches Schlupfloch irgendwo da unten, müssen nicht an Arbeit denken, müssen keine Steuern zahlen, müssen nicht wie die meisten dauernd auf ihr Smartphone starren...

Nach ca. 1 Stunde und einem kleinen Ortswechsel war's denn so weit: ein Döbel! Ich denke, dass es einer war, hab mir vorher extra ein paar Bilder in Meissner's Fische-Atlas angeschaut. Das ging ja prima, dacht ich mir. Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, daß das so einfach ist!

Zu Hause angekommen hab ich den Fisch erst mal so auseinander genommen, wie ich's in einem Youtube-Video gesehen hatte. Ich hab ihn dann in der Pfanne zubereitet und dann mit etwas Kartoffelsalat verspeist. Meine Frau und Tochter waren skeptisch und wollten nicht probieren. Selber schuld! Ich fand ihn zwar nicht besonders umwerfend vom Geschmack, aber das war eigentlich zweitrangig. Gerade der etwas "fahle" Geschmack hat was von diesem ärmlich-rustikalen Anglertum! 

Eines ist für mich jedenfalls klar: Das war nicht der letzte Fisch, den ich aus dem Rhein gezogen habe! |bla:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Läuft bei dir, PeHei!


----------



## Franky (13. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Bohnenkaffee???? Und dann noch eine ganze Thermoskanne voll??? Nicht Dein Ernst! Ein malerisch-ärmlicher Angler bereitet sich maximal Muckefuck in einer ollen Blechkanne aufm Hobo-Ofen mit Rheinwasser zu...
Ok - wenn Du Rheinwasser nimmst, brauchst den Muckefuck auch nicht wirklich!
Achja - und der Fisch gehört nicht in die Pfanne, sondern gefälligst am Stock über dem Lagerfeuer gegrillt... Wo bleibt denn sonst die ärmliche Romantik?


----------



## Justsu (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Bohnenkaffee???? Und dann noch eine ganze Thermoskanne voll??? Nicht Dein Ernst! Ein malerisch-ärmlicher Angler bereitet sich maximal Muckefuck in einer ollen Blechkanne aufm Hobo-Ofen mit Rheinwasser zu...
> Ok - wenn Du Rheinwasser nimmst, brauchst den Muckefuck auch nicht wirklich!
> Achja - und der Fisch gehört nicht in die Pfanne, sondern gefälligst am Stock über dem Lagerfeuer gegrillt... Wo bleibt denn sonst die ärmliche Romantik?



Sehr geil!:m

@Heini: Mal über die Schriftstellerei nachgedacht? Oder bist Du am Ende sogar Schriftsteller und arbeitest gerade an einem Anglerroman?


----------



## Isarfischerin (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

DAS ist Angeln!

Alles andere ist Warmduschen.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Heininger (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Hat jemand noch'n gutes Rezept für Döbel? Irgendwelche Beilagen z.B.? Und welcher Wein ist am besten für Döbel, Rheinwein oder Moselwein?  Danke!


----------



## zokker (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Heininger schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch'n gutes Rezept für Döbel? Irgendwelche Beilagen z.B.? Und welcher Wein ist am besten für Döbel, Rheinwein oder Moselwein?  Danke!



Da kann ich dir helfen.

Trollrezept für Döbel.

Erstmal filetieren

Würzen mit Salz und Pfeffer, wer es mag mit Zitrone säuern

dann schöne kleine Würfel schneiden

mit einem Pürierstab und zugabe von Wasser und Öl das Ganze schön zu eine flüssigen Masse verarbeiten

und dann das Ganze unter ständigem rühren in den Ausguss kippen

fertig#6


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

 noch etwas Mehl dazu, dann kann man auch Wände verputzen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



> und dann das Ganze unter ständigem rühren in den Ausguss kippen


Nääää, das ist doch Verschwendung natürlicher Ressourcen:

Wenn bei der Zubereitung penibelst auf Y-Grätenerhalt geachtet wird, eignet sich die Suppe bestens als Hochdruck-Ratzeputzklistier (= neuer Overkill in alten Schläuchen).

Das macht dann auch die verklebteste Zotte wieder imposant föhnwellen-frühlingsfrisch (allerdings ohne Bergluftduft).


----------



## Andal (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Heininger schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch'n gutes Rezept für Döbel? Irgendwelche Beilagen z.B.? Und welcher Wein ist am besten für Döbel, Rheinwein oder Moselwein?  Danke!



Deinem Naturell entsprechend ein Zigeuner-Döbel-Omelett. Dazu musst du zuerst ein paar Eier klauen......

Weinempfehlung folgt erst nächstes Jahr, da bereits alles gelesen wurde und es für Deinesgleichen nichts mehr zu stehlen gibt.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ein schöner Domkellerstolz trocken kann den Fisch direkt begleiten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



> Domkellerstolz


Diesen soff ich mangels lokaler Erhältlichkeit auch in jungen Allesreinkippjahren noch nie. 

Ist das so etwas wie Pennerglück? Also auch als Kühlerfrostschutz oder Castor-Behälterspüler missbrauchbar? Der ultimative Mix aus Vorglüher, Nachbrenner und Endlos-Weltschmerz?

Er definiere, aber zackich.


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Liter für gut Einsachtzich... Ich hoffe, das ist ärmlich-romantisch genug. Passendes Trinkgefäß hätte ich auch gefunden: 
https://www.idealclean.de/zahnputzbecher-250-ml.html?___store=storeb2c_de&___from_store=storeb2b_de
Nicht besonders malerisch, muss ich zugeben...


----------



## u-see fischer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Heininger schrieb:


> ..... der rustikal-ärmlich wirkende Habitus (alter Mantel und Hut) des Anglers, des am Stadtrand wohnenden kleinen Mannes, der seiner Wochenendbeschäftigung -dem Angeln- nachgeht.....





Heininger schrieb:


> .....dieses Bild des Hobbyanglers: so ein bestimmter Typus Mensch, am Rande der Gesellschaft, womöglich wohnhaft in einer Gartenlaube am Stadtrand, u.s.w. Es hat einfach was, dieses seltsam-unspektakuläre Angeln...





Heininger schrieb:


> Und welcher Wein ist am besten für Döbel, Rheinwein oder Moselwein? Danke!




Ganz ehrlich, um das ganze dann auch stimmig ausleben zu können, passt da eigentlich nur ein billige Lambrusco, so wie er auch damals in den späten 60er bzw. frühen 70er im Discounter angeboten wurde, zu. Etwa dieser: Klick


----------



## wusel345 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Noch besser zu Döbel eignet sich ein staubtrockener *Essigsaures Rosengärtchen* vom Rüdesheimer Steilhang, geerntet von Bekifften in einer saukalten Vollmondnacht im November.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



> Nicht besonders malerisch, muss ich zugeben...



Der echte Clochard tankt aus seinem linken Stiefel (vorausgesetzt, letzterer ist nicht übertrieben löcherig).


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, um das ganze dann auch stimmig ausleben zu können, passt da eigentlich nur ein billige Lambrusco, so wie er auch damals in den späten 60er bzw. frühen 70er im Discounter angeboten wurde, zu. Etwa dieser: Klick



Rotwein zu Fisch???? |bigeyes|bigeyes Geht ja ma ga nich das! #d#d Voller Stilbruch! Genauso wie Thermosbuddel und Bohnenkaffee....


----------



## Jose (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> DAS ist Angeln!
> 
> Alles andere ist Warmduschen.
> 
> Grüße von der Isarfischerin



interessant. was fangt ihr denn mit gesengten würstchen? :m


----------



## Carsten_ (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



zokker schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir helfen.
> 
> Trollrezept für Döbel.
> 
> ...



Geil #v
 Scheint ja ein beliebter Speisefisch zu sein


----------



## yukonjack (14. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Geil #v
> Scheint ja ein beliebter Speisefisch zu sein



Auf jeden Fall bei diesen Kollegen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCkKr94LZs


----------



## Isarfischerin (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Jose schrieb:


> interessant. was fangt ihr denn mit gesengten würstchen? :m



Die hamma gefressen, selbstverständlich. Wir hatten doch sonst nichts anderes. Selbst das Feuer war geliehen!

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## phirania (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Die Troll Geschichte geht weiter....

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi4_cOizarQAhVpB8AKHYfzDngQFggfMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpopcornfabrik.de%2Fpopcorn-im-topf-selber-machen%2F&usg=AFQjCNFlzy97dop6DBcpE7kaRZc5HNJzhQ&sig2=Mgvzd4XqKJBbtv00WNwJUw

Dann werde ich schon mal vorsorgen.
Der Winter ist ja noch soo lang....:m
Ach so,so ein Riesendöbel von 20 cm da wird schon eine 4 Köpfige Familie von satt...


----------



## Mitschman (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Bleib dran, Heininger! Ich glaube, der hechtgraue Mantel bringt dir Glück!


----------



## Mitschman (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen (weil ich mir das ja alles immer gerne bildlich vorstelle): Du kämst noch ärmlich-romantisch-authentischer rüber, wenn du dir einen Schnupfen zuzögest und dann kein Taschentuch dabei hättest. Oder nur eins, das schon ziemlich voll ist.


----------



## fischforsch (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Ich kann Ihn verstehen, diese ganze Technisierung des Angelns bringt mir auch kein Glück. Meine größten Fische habe ich mit der alten Bambusrute gefangen. Riesige schwarze Zander direkt hinterm Wehr. Die haben teilweise auf den blanken Haken gebissen. Das war ein Spaß!


----------



## Franky (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen (weil ich mir das ja alles immer gerne bildlich vorstelle): Du kämst noch ärmlich-romantisch-authentischer rüber, wenn du dir einen Schnupfen zuzögest und dann kein Taschentuch dabei hättest. Oder nur eins, das schon ziemlich voll ist.



Jo - entweder die gute alte karierte siffige Rotzfahne aus löchrigem Leinen oder aber den Ärmel vom Mantel...


----------



## Nordan (15. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



phirania schrieb:


> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi4_cOizarQAhVpB8AKHYfzDngQFggfMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpopcornfabrik.de%2Fpopcorn-im-topf-selber-machen%2F&usg=AFQjCNFlzy97dop6DBcpE7kaRZc5HNJzhQ&sig2=Mgvzd4XqKJBbtv00WNwJUw



Wenn das Popcorn fertig ist, etwas Butter schmelzen, Zucker oder Salz rein und das dann düber und gut schütteln:vik:

Zum Ersteller: Dich sollte man ganz romantisch auf althergebrachte Weise etwas.... wässern. Vogel


----------



## Mitschman (16. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo - entweder die gute alte karierte siffige Rotzfahne aus löchrigem Leinen oder aber den Ärmel vom Mantel...


Genau, und damit wird hin und wieder der in der trüben Herbstsonne glitzernde Tropfen an der Nasenspitze abgenommen, während die Raben krächzen und der Gartenstuhl knarzt.


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Hallo,

jetzt kapier ich es endlich.

Ich kenne so Geschichten von früher wo sich ärmliche Menschen vor den Palast gestellt haben und den König beleidigt haben. Der Winter nahte und die Kälte kam. 
Diese ärmlichen Menschen wurden dann wegen Beleidigung für ein paar Monate in den Knast gesteckt. Hatten so Nahrung und Wärme über den Winter. Im Frühjahr wurden sie dann wieder entlassen und alles war gut.

Ich denke Heini hat sich eine neue Masche ausgedacht und würde gut zu dem Outfit und Romantik von früher usw. passen. Und der Knast von heute hat auch mehr zu bieten. Dort kann man sich auch weiterbilden und so. vielleicht sogar den Angelschein machen.

Ach halt, was macht er dann nächstes Jahr wenn es wieder kalt wird?

Na dann, viel Glück bei der Suche nach einer heimelichen Unterkunft für die kalte Jahreszeit.
Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch so ein altes Verlies finden mit Ratten, Kloake und ordentlich Nässe in der dunklen Gruft eines alten Schlosses. Bei Wasser und Brot kannst du dann die Pfunde abhungern die du dir durch dein Festschmaus draufgefuttert hast. Dann wäre die Geschichte perfekt. ))


Gruß
Axel


----------



## wusel345 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



phirania schrieb:


> Die Troll Geschichte geht weiter....
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi4_cOizarQAhVpB8AKHYfzDngQFggfMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpopcornfabrik.de%2Fpopcorn-im-topf-selber-machen%2F&usg=AFQjCNFlzy97dop6DBcpE7kaRZc5HNJzhQ&sig2=Mgvzd4XqKJBbtv00WNwJUw



Bei dem Rezept braucht man doch keinen Deckel! Ohne Deckel wird die Sache vieeeeeeeeel lustiger, wenn das Zeug durch die Küche fliegt. :vik:


----------



## rippi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Guter Thread. Gefällt mir!


----------



## phirania (20. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Entweder erwischt worden,oder er hat sich am Döbel vergiftet....:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (20. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Mittlerweile spielt er mit Fäkalien.


----------



## phirania (20. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Gerade gelesen.
Evtl.hat er sich beim Schwarzangeln in die Hose gemacht und etwas davon ist ins Wasser gelangt.
So hat er dann den Köder für sich gefunden...#6


----------



## jranseier (23. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*

Er ist wieder aufgetaucht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4599682#post4599688

Sucht wohl nach einer neuen Rute.

ranseier


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Malerisches Herbst-Angeln*



jranseier schrieb:


> Er ist wieder aufgetaucht.


ich mag ihn. die stimme, die beim lesen seiner beiträge in meinem kopf zu mir spricht, ist nachdenklich und freundlich.


----------

